# Yay new babies fry!!!



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

I welcomed around 15 baby fry today! They are so tiny wriggles! That size just about like mosquitoes I think! My 3rd times new babies fry from same female peacock cichlid. I'm so excited. I know. I stopped everything and just looked at them for a while! I can stare at them for hours. They are so cute with huge eyeballs. They are now in the baby nursery home! LOL!


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

cool i hope they all make it


----------



## Fadil13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Congrats - What kind of Baby Nursery you using?


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

I am using my baby nursery. It is called "Hatchery". Baby Nursery is a hatchery to protect fry from adult fish.

This hatchery for small fish such as guppies, mollies and other live-bearers. Place pregnant fish into this unit. Newborn fry will escape through the bars or under the V-shape partition. 
The Built-in Filter takes water from the outside unit and makes a filtered water flow inside. Removable Divider will be able to isolate two pregnant fish at the same time. 

- Built-in Filter cleans water.

- Divider allows Nursery to hold 2 mothers.

- Filter can be placed on either side. 

Baby Nursery's innovative design takes advantage of the baby fish instinct to swim toward the lighted surface. The babies will pass through the slots into the protected area. They will remain protected from their parents. 

The babies can be left in the Baby Nursery after removing the parents. Release babies to main tank after they are bigger than mouths of adult fish. 

My second babies fry were born about 7 months ago. And now they are growing up to that size into 3 inches. "Juveniles". I am successful to keep my babies fish to grow. Never had any problems with them. No missing or dying fishes! Here are my photos: 

My first babies fry were born from last year.
Another second babies fry were born this year. 
And another third babies fry were born about 3 days ago.
Juvenile fishes are full growing up to that size about 3". 

:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

*Baby Nursery "Hatchery"*​


----------



## Fadil13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you for the information - I have a similar Nursery, unfortunately, my mama guppy didn't make it. She sat on the bottom of the tank before I put her in the nursery, so she might have been a little stressed - I thought putting her in the Nursery would give her some relieve from being hounded by the males - My Nursery was in the main tank - and a few guys got caught in the filter part of the Nursery, one didn't make it.

This time I'm going put the nursery in my hospital tank. I keep my surviving frys in this tank. I'm a little worried about putting my prize female guppy in the Nursery. I do not want anything to happen to her. After the deaths, I was just going to let the frys be born in the main tank, and then remove them.

Have you seen this happen in your nursery - fish getting stuck in the filter compartment? 

Another question - how long after the female guppy squares will the frys be born?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I congratulate you on the breeding success


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

Fadil13 said:


> Thank you for the information - I have a similar Nursery, unfortunately, my mama guppy didn't make it. She sat on the bottom of the tank before I put her in the nursery, so she might have been a little stressed - I thought putting her in the Nursery would give her some relieve from being hounded by the males - My Nursery was in the main tank - and a few guys got caught in the filter part of the Nursery, one didn't make it.
> 
> This time I'm going put the nursery in my hospital tank. I keep my surviving frys in this tank. I'm a little worried about putting my prize female guppy in the Nursery. I do not want anything to happen to her. After the deaths, I was just going to let the frys be born in the main tank, and then remove them.
> 
> ...


*[Guppy fry care is a key stage in breeding guppies.]
*
Guppy fry are not reliant upon their mothers for any of their needs, and adult guppies may even eat their young. so it is important to keep the fry protected from larger fish. 

Keeping your fry in a small tank of their own until they are large enough to be mixed in your general fish population is recommended. At the very least, you should partition off the tank so that fry can keep out of the way of the mother fish! 

In this article, I can explain proper guppy fry care so that you know how to look after your fry until they are large enough to be housed with adults. 

The main tank guppy tank. First of all, you will need a main base tank in which your adult guppies will reside. This tank should be relatively large, with plenty of room for the amount of fish you plan to house within it, and should not be overcrowded. 

If you are selectively breeding guppies from scratch, you will usually begin each strain with three fish: *TWO FEMALE & ONE MALE.* In order to keep a tally of which fish breed and what line the off spring come from, you will need a different tank for each set of three. 

A breeding trap is a small plastic container that can be hung or fixed into the breeding tank. It has a removable slatted partition in the center.

When your female guppy is ready to birth the fry, place her in the breeding trap and insert the partition. When the female fish drops the fry, they can swim through the slats in the partition into the safety of the other half of the trap, to keep the female guppy from eating them. The guppy can then removed from breeding tank and placed in the main tank. 

*Also, if you are using a filter compartment in the part of the tank where the tiny fry are, then make sure you cover the opening with a sponge or some suitable material, so that the fry are not sucked into the filter.*

*Identifying the fry and sorting them is important because they do not reach maturity till they are six months old. *

*Put your prized female guppy needed to be alone in the small tank. She needed to keep that away from those hounded males. * If you own guppies you will need to have a proper female to male ratio. This is because when you place two guppies together, one guppy will constantly pick on the other guppy. Males are very hard on the females. The males will chase around the female or females. The males will chase around the females until they become stressed out. It's very important to keep 3 females to one male. This way the male will pick on one of three females instead of one female guppy. If you do not keep this ratio you will end up with a lot of problems. The guppies will become stressed out. When guppies get stressed out when they begin to get sick and eventually die.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yay congrats! They really are cute little things.


----------

